# Bent fork? 195x schwinn traveler



## slowride (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I've always admired schwinn lightweights but don't have one as of yet. I found this one claimed to be from the 1950's and think I'll go take a look at it but I would like some advice about these front forks. They look bent to me or maybe it's just the pictures which are not the best quality. 














Thanks  for your help.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2018)

The fork looks good to me looking at the pictures. Seeing the bike in person and taking it for a spin will tell all.


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks correct. See here - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-1956-traveler.93166/ 
At first it looked like the striping wasn't right on the fork, but that was a unique year, or set of years that they only did that. All of the previous years in the 50s for travelers had forks like this but different striping package (see image of my '54 black fork). I have three other early travelers 52 / 52 / 54  and they all have forks like that. I like those forks - way nicer to what they switched to. And what they switched does not taper down like the early 50s forks. In 58 or 59, they went to something like this (see pic of my '59 red traveler). Obviously travelers are my fav... I have 8 right now, but a few are parts bikes.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2018)

rennfaron said:


> Looks correct. See here - https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-1956-traveler.93166/
> At first it looked like the striping wasn't right on the fork, but that was a unique year, or set of years that they only did that. All of the previous years in the 50s for travelers had forks like this but different striping package (see image of my '54 black fork). I have three other early travelers 52 / 52 / 54  and they all have forks like that. I like those forks - way nicer to what they switched to. And what they switched does not taper down like the early 50s forks. In 58 or 59, they went to something like this (see pic of my '59 red traveler). Obviously travelers are my fav... I have 8 right now, but a few are parts bikes.
> 
> View attachment 883380
> ...





I'd venture to say that the blade fork was first used on the 1959 model Travelers. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/58-traveller-rebirth.137373/


----------



## rennfaron (Oct 14, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'd venture to say that the blade fork was first used on the 1959 model Travelers.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/58-traveller-rebirth.137373/



Pretty sure you're right - for the traveler line it was the first time it showed up, but after looking at a 1957 catalog I have, looks like those blade forks were used on other bikes before '59


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 14, 2018)

rennfaron said:


> Pretty sure you're right - for the traveler line it was the first time it showed up, but after looking at a 1957 catalog I have, looks like those blade forks were used on other bikes before '59
> 
> View attachment 883418




Yes it was, like in the late forties on the ballooners with no truss bar supports and then later on all the new middleweights.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 19, 2018)

slowride said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've always admired schwinn lightweights but don't have one as of yet. I found this one claimed to be from the 1950's and think I'll go take a look at it but I would like some advice about these front forks. They look bent to me or maybe it's just the pictures which are not the best quality. View attachment 878757
> 
> ...



The rake on the forks is sexy as hell...bike has a lot going for it...

I love to find bikes with double baskets..they are like roll bars and it keeps a lot of things from getting smashed and dented.


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 22, 2018)

The blade forks were used on the Racer, which was introduced in 1956 and replaced the Varsity.  The Varsity was one step down from the Traveler and had the same tubular forks.  Traveler had SS fenders and came standard with a light set and saddle bag.  Varsity had painted fenders, no light or bag.  I agree the Traveler kept the tubular forks until '59.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2018)

The topic on the debate  on the blade forks vs tubular is interesting. Although not a Traveller, my  New World from 53 has the blade fork.


----------



## Roger Henning (Dec 23, 2018)

I have a 1953 Traveler and a 1953 Varsity and this is what they look like,  Roger


----------

